
DSM-V – Mental Illness vs Normal Behavior - jamesbritt
http://www.skepticblog.org/2013/02/04/dsm-v-mental-illness-vs-normal-behavior/
======
lutusp
A link to the original article: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20986796>

Author: Peter Kinderman, Professor of Clinical Psychology -- "Prof Peter
Kinderman is head of the Institute of Psychology, Health and Society at the
University of Liverpool."

A quote: "Psychiatric diagnoses are not only scientifically invalid, they are
harmful too."

I'm perpetually amazed at the speed with which any discussion of psychology's
current problems is voted down, without any dialogue or reflection.

